# Wanted Baked and Delicious: Muffins



## ianuk (Mar 29, 2010)

There are only so many egg and tuna sandwiches you can have in the morning before you start loosing the will to eat. So I have decided to change my breakfast to incorporate a huge muffin instead. Has anyone tried baking muffins with chocolate whey in? I use Reflex Instant Whey and wondered if I'd need to make chocolate muffins with cocoa or milk chocolate or whether 2 scoops would have such a weak taste that I could just have plain muffins. If anyone has any recipe ideas they would be great; the muffin has to have around 40g of Protein and be around 750 kcals to be a nutritionally ideal replacement.


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/recipes/110488-try-low-carb-snack-cake-protein-boost-bedtime.html


----------

